# Anyone here have visible tattoos?



## Weeooh (Jun 30, 2017)

I had the bright idea of getting a full sleeve tattoo when i was a teen.  I always wear long sleeves, even in the summertime in GA, because i really dislike it.  Do you think i will have a difficult time gaining employment with the tattoo, or are there a reasonable amount of companies that will hire me anyway?  I'm hoping to find something 1 hour west of Atlanta or near Savannah.
Any good and accepting companies in these areas that you would suggest?  
Are volunteer groups more relaxed?  Thanks for any info!


----------



## PassionMedic (Jun 30, 2017)

I have visible tattoos as does a LOT of my coworkers. I can't attest for how it's like in GA, but I feel it's becoming more accepted. Plus, if you constantly wear long sleeves, does it matter? How will they find out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weeooh (Jun 30, 2017)

Do you have a choice to wear the short sleeve or long sleeve uniforms, or do they tell you what to wear for uniformity's sake lol


----------



## PassionMedic (Jun 30, 2017)

At my agency we have the choice. In fact there are some variations available, as long as part of the approved options. My last job also gave the option of long or short sleeves as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weeooh (Jun 30, 2017)

Awesome.  This eases my mind a bit.  Thanks


----------



## PassionMedic (Jun 30, 2017)

There are also options, my husband works corrections, and he isn't allowed to have visible tattoos, but he is allowed to wear a sleeve cover when he's at work, so he can still wear short sleeves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 30, 2017)

I work outside Savannah. No issues with tattoos at any of the agencies here.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 30, 2017)

For my company all tattoos must be covered at all times while on duty.


----------



## Weeooh (Jul 1, 2017)

As long as they let me wear sleeves all the time i should be golden.


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 1, 2017)

If you watch Nightwatch, it seems like New Orleans EMS doesn't care a whit about tattoos or even shaving lol

My current private company in LA has a no visible tattoos policy. you can have a sleeve, but you MUST wear a long sleeve uniform shirt. Only current employees at the time the policy was published were grandfathered in to allow a neoprene sleeve with a short sleeve uniform shirt, but they MUST wear either option to cover tattoos.

At my previous Fire Department Ambulance Operator job, no visible tattoos. Period. Full Stop, not even allowed in the first place. There was no long sleeve uniform available and neoprene sleeves unauthorized.....if you had any tattoos that would be visible in a short sleeve uniform shirt you would no pass backgrounds and would not be hired. If you got one after hire, there was no way to hide it and would be grounds for immediate firing. The Firefighters had the same policy, but it was a little more strict in that they used their PT uniform (short sleeve t-shirt and shorts) as the baseline, no visible tattoos allowed in that uniform. At the written test they literally said if you had any visible tattoos, might as well get up and leave then and there without taking the test as there was zero chance of being hired with them.


So....individual services run the gamut of "don't really care as long as it's not offensive" to "not only no, but hell no" when it comes to the question of whether or not tattoos are allowed.


----------



## ResQchick (Jul 1, 2017)

I have a visible tattoo on my wrist (a heart beat, like you see on the cardiac monitor) Most of the people I work with have tattoos. As long as the ink isn't raunchy or inappropriate, no problem here.


----------



## PassionMedic (Jul 1, 2017)

ResQchick said:


> As long as the ink isn't raunchy or inappropriate, no problem here.



That is the caveat at my employer. As long as it isn't offensive, they are ok. Yes, it's slightly discretional, but I haven't heard of anyone having issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jul 1, 2017)

As you can see, this issue will run from wall to wall in term of possibilities. In one(maybe two) more generation, it will be a dead issue, but today you still have some places falling under puritanical rule.

Your best bet is to call a prospective employer before you even fill out the application and ask what their policy is. In the case of a no way no how type policy, you just saved yourself ink, time, and potential emotional commitment to a particular job. That sounds like its worth a phone call to me...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2017)

Most of my agency has visible tattoos. Some agencies around me mandate them to be covered. But since we have a shorts policy and it's so miserably hot here, we don't require them to be  covered 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCmedic (Jul 2, 2017)

We have to cover ours with flesh colored sleeves. 

Rumor is the hospital is moving away from those cause they "can hold germs". 
Not sure if that means they will stop hiring people with visible tattoos, or eliminate the requirement to cover them up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 3, 2017)

in my opinion any private company will be more accepting of tattoos then any state/county EMS system. I work for state parole, virtually nobody has tattoos(visible anyway, whoever tattoos stuff elsewhere they dont care). I also work for county police based EMS(out of a sheriffs dpt.) and there is a very strict no tattoo policy. You can be the best paramedic to walk the face of the earth, and you have one little tattoo on your ankle, application-> out the window. But thats just my 2 cents, personally i have nothing against them*.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 4, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> in my opinion any private company will be more accepting of tattoos then any state/county EMS system. I work for state parole, virtually nobody has tattoos(visible anyway, whoever tattoos stuff elsewhere they dont care). I also work for county police based EMS(out of a sheriffs dpt.) and there is a very strict no tattoo policy. You can be the best paramedic to walk the face of the earth, and you have one little tattoo on your ankle, application-> out the window. But thats just my 2 cents, personally i have nothing against them*.


In ems it seems to be the opposite. Private is the only place I've had to cover them up 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jul 4, 2017)

TransportJockey said:


> In ems it seems to be the opposite. Private is the only place I've had to cover them up
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Maybe its just this particular county sheriffs office then. my apologies if so.


----------



## Harleyjon (Jul 5, 2017)

I live near Savannah and have seen many medics from various departments with tattoos. As for me, my department had no problem with my visible tattoo but being a male my pony tail had to go (females are allowed long hair). Full disclosure - We are dually addicted-- EMS and Fire!   P.S.   I have seen a number of full sleeves in the area.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Jul 5, 2017)

I work for a city/municipal 911 3rd service.  Many of my co-workers (and management) have tattoos.  There is no requirement to cover them up, no questions asked regarding tattoos on the application or during the interview.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm relatively blasted with tattoos and have never had an issue. All my agencies have let me wear short sleeves with a skin tone coverup sleeve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weeooh (Jul 6, 2017)

What brand of cover up sleeve do yall use?  I can only find them online so i will be buying sight unseen.  Any that you prefer, that look more natural or that you think will stay on skinny arms? lol


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Kady (Jul 6, 2017)

I have a bunch of visible tattoos and haven't been asked to cover them. My works doesnt' care as long as they aren't offensive.


----------



## graycord (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't have tats and likely never will, but I can't imagine working in a regressive environment where they are outright banned. Seems to me like they would also be regressive in other areas.


----------

